# Chest Rigs



## pdsniper

I just built a couple of chest rigs one for a buddy of mine that wanted it to use in Alaska when he is fishing up there and the other for my self to put my new STI in, I built mine to be a universal rig so it would take most semi auto pistols the are used for hunting like the Glock mod 40 I also built both rigs to allow for a holographic sight if it added to the gun 

On mine I used black Latigo leather because it is resistant to getting wet from sweat or rain on the back of the rig these were first attempt to build a chest rig so what do you guys think


----------



## oppthepop

Very nice! Can you build me a lefty for my Glock 40? I like that extra mag pouch. Very good work!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Sweet as can be!!

Nice work.

I'd like one without extra mag.for right handed G20.


----------



## Chase4556

Buddy of mine may be interested in a chest rig for his Ruger Super Blackhawk 44mag as well.


----------



## stabow

Congratulations on your new career.
Very nice looking holsters.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm

Man I like that. Let me know how much for a left hand version for a Glock G40.


----------



## pdsniper

If any of you guys have any Ideas how to improve what I'm making please feel free to let me know, I'm still learning but I do try to put a lot of thought into what I make and I will value your ideas thanks for your nice comments


----------



## fireman401

Great work! I have one in nylon made like your top picture.  It rides on the left side of my chest, out of the way when right hand shouldering a gun.  The mag pouch in lower  down, kinda under the area where the grip on the pistol sits.  Just a few ideas to expand your product offering!

I am sure you will and your friend will enjoy using them.


----------



## pdsniper

Thanks for the input I have found from showing them to a few people some liked having a spare mag and some did not want it so I built it both ways, another thing I saw was to put the spare mag pouch on the shoulder strap, I thought that was a good idea as well


----------



## steveus

Honestly, I think they look great!  Would like to have something like that for a Contender with 14" vent rib 410 barrel.


----------



## pdsniper

never built one for contender these are my first two attempts ever in building a chest holster but i sure could look at the contender and see if I could build one, I know there area lot of folks out there with contenders


----------



## Beretta682

Id be interested in one for a contender.


----------



## nickE10mm

Looks super awesome!! I need three! Lol. One for my Glock 40, one for my Fusion 6" 1911 and one for my SBH Bisley Hunter .44


----------



## mdgreco191

Those are nice.

Out of curiosity how hard would it be to use alligator skin to make one?


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

Looking good brother..wish the timing would have been different when we talked about these, I think you'll have a nice following with these!


----------



## rosewood

Got any pictures of it being worn?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## pdsniper

I will take one and post it


----------



## Razor Blade

Beautiful work sir.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm

I got my new holster plus one for the step son. It fits the Glock 40like a glove. I haven't checked it out with my RIA Tact II 10mm yet. Great quality and love that new leather smell. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## oppthepop

More like a "Belly rig" when you got a 60 year old gut like mine, BUT I REALLY like this holster for my G40!!!! Many thanks PD Sniper!!! Now I need a stock sleeve for my 45/70! And of course - sorry for the flipped picture - one of these days I will figure out how to not do that!!!


----------



## pdsniper

LOL hey buddy it looks good on you, if you shorten up the strap that goes over you shoulder that will raise it up a bit if you would like it a little higher


----------



## oppthepop

I did after that photo - but not too much. really like where it sits on my fat gut!  Thanks for an awesome product! Now for a cartridge sleeve/strap combo for my Marlin 45/70!


----------



## Capt Quirk

@pdsniper- Do you have a lining underneath the snap? If not, it could scratch the finish of the pistol. I try to avoid placing snaps there, or line the inside. Another option, is a plastic stud that pops into the bottom of the snap. 

These look great, hope to see more of your stuff!


----------



## pdsniper

yes I put leather over all my snaps so they don't mark up the gun


----------



## Capt Quirk

Check out this guy. These are the plastic covers I mentioned earlier-http://www.highdesertleather.com/product/diy-parts


----------



## smoothie

Very nice! I'm looking for one for a revolver


----------



## Lonegle57

I like the rig. My only suggestion would be a black or dull "D" ring instead of the shiny brass, they might reflect sunlight and spook game.


----------



## pdsniper

good idea but it don't take long for them to dull down just like using brass because it does dull down and it does not rust I will see if I can find some in black, If all else fails I can always duracoat them black


----------



## Capt Quirk

Lonegle57 said:


> I like the rig. My only suggestion would be a black or dull "D" ring instead of the shiny brass, they might reflect sunlight and spook game.


You would be surprised how difficult they make it to find antiqued or black hardware. It seems that the suppliers love shiny nickle and brass.


----------



## pdsniper

oh I know what your talking about I have to do some real searching to find subdued hard ware that's why I just do it my self with Dura coat


----------



## Capt Quirk

The chest rig I did, the guy wanted black or gunmetal hardware. The only place that even came close to having it all, was Weaver Leather. But of course, their organization and search was garbage. It took forever to go through 15 pages of this, and 12 pages of that, just to find the buckles, d rings, rivets, and chicago screws.


----------



## pdsniper

I deal with a place called Springfield leather supply they have been pretty good so far


----------



## Capt Quirk

I used to deal with Springfield, but they messed up about half of my orders. Too much time wasted, waiting for them to get it right. There are way too many other places too have to settle for inadequate.


----------



## pdsniper

I have a new friend that I made a chest rig for and several of you wanted to see what they look like when you have it on, so here a picture he sent me with a Hog he killed with his G 40 the rig can be worn down low or higher up on the chest there is plenty of adjustment for that


----------



## frankwright

Very Nice!


----------



## scott stokes

very nice.i would also like one for a 14" contender with scope and a poach fore a suppressor and hold some bullets.


----------

